# 2.6.31 udev - konsole ohne grafik unterstützung

## cmp

Hi 

nachdem ich mir den linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r4 kernel kompeliert habe und boote.

Würgt mir irgendwas sobald udev startet (das letzt was ich sehe) den Bildschirm ab. 

es ist allso dunkel...

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel2.8.1

Module                  Size  Used by

..

i915                   49714  1 

drm                    72228  2 i915

intelfb                37295  0 

intel_agp              23071  1 

agpgart                26987  4 drm,intelfb,intel_agp

...

im verzweifelten versuch das Problem zulösen hab ich auch gleich mal paar mehr module kompelieret.

Wenn mir wer einen Tip gibt wie ich mehr logs herausbekomme dann poste ich die auch gerne

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi cmp.

Heisst das nun dass mit deinem vorherigen kernel des gleichen systems alles korrekt funktioniert (daher nun fischen im Trüben....).

Jedenfalls könntest du mal schauen wie's sich verhält wenn du ans Ende der kernel-Boot-Zeile nox anhängst.

Solltest du aber grundsätzlich nicht agieren können weil du immer nur vor'm Black-Screen sitzt, dann könntest du doch entweder per ssh oder per Live-CD die logs aus /var/log/* auslesen und prüfen.

Ansonsten konkreter werden, dann gibt's bestimmt auch mehr Hilfe von weiteren Geeks.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## cmp

 *Quote:*   

> Heisst das nun dass mit deinem vorherigen kernel des gleichen systems alles korrekt funktioniert

 

ja genau das heißt es.

[/quote]

bootvorgang war ca 14:15:05+

Hier sind die Logs die verändert wurden um 14:15 

daemon.log  dmesg boot.msg messages debug syslog  wtmp

boot.msg

```

 * Checking root filesystem ...

/dev/sda3: clean, 409565/1271584 files, 1891245/5150840 blocks

  [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

  [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...

  [ ok ]

 * Using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 as config:

 *   Loading module tun ...

 *   Failed to load tun

  [ !! ]

 *   Loading module i915 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 1 module(s)

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Checking all filesystems ...

/dev/sda4: clean, 53/26104 files, 23721/104388 blocks

/dev/sda5: clean, 69642/2371040 files, 5900801/9472325 blocks

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting USB device filesystem (usbfs) ...

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

  [ ok ]

 * Activating (possible) swap ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

  [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

  [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run ...

  [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

  [ ok ]

 * Device initiated services: net.eth0 udev-postmount

```

dmesg:

```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP Thu Nov 5 21:35:57 CET 2009

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC

[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005ef40000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000005ef40000 - 000000005ef50000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000005ef50000 - 000000005f000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x5ef40 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-EBFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   EC000-EFFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0FEDA0000 mask FFFFE0000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 05F000000 mask FFF000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 0FFF80000 mask FFFF80000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   3 base 000000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   4 base 040000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] PAT not supported by CPU.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000006000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000006000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000006000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000005ef40000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000005ef40000 - 000000005ef50000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000005ef50000 - 000000005f000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 7000-c000

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 37f62000 - 37fefd1c

[    0.000000] Allocated new RAMDISK: 00008000 - 00095d1c

[    0.000000] Move RAMDISK from 0000000037f62000 - 0000000037fefd1b to 00008000 - 00095d1b

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f0180 00014 (v00 TOSHIB)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 5ef40000 00034 (v01 TOSHIB 750      00970814 TASM 04010000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 5ef40060 00084 (v02 TOSHIB 750      20030101 TASM 04010000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 5ef40118 044B9 (v01 TOSHIB A0015    20040426 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 000eee00 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 5ef445d1 00231 (v01 TOSHIB LNK10SS  20040226 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DBGP 5ef400e4 00034 (v01 TOSHIB 750      00970814 TASM 04010000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 5ef44802 006C4 (v01 TOSHIB A0015    20040226 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] 631MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 00096000 - 0009cf00

[    0.000000] (9 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0001000000 - 000167a044]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 000167a044]

[    0.000000]   #4 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000167b000 - 00016821ec]              BRK ==> [000167b000 - 00016821ec]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000008000 - 0000095d1c]      NEW RAMDISK ==> [0000008000 - 0000095d1c]

[    0.000000]   #8 [0000096000 - 000009d000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000096000 - 000009d000]

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0005ef40

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x00000002

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000006 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0005ef40

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 388827

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c156cd80, node_mem_map c1683000

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3963 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 1263 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 160339 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xd808

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

[    0.000000] APIC: disable apic facility

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 16

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000006000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000ee000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000ee000 - 00000000000ef000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 5f000000 (gap: 5f000000:9fc10000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages at c226a000, static data 33500 bytes

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 385788

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev vga=0x318

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0005ef40)

[    0.000000] Memory: 1534132k/1555712k available (3566k kernel code, 20300k reserved, 2028k data, 352k init, 646408k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff1f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 896 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc1577000 - 0xc15cf000   ( 352 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc137bb71 - 0xc1576c5c   (2028 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc137bb71   (3566 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:256

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1496.068 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x34

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.001018] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 2992.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=1496068)

[    0.001180] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001252] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001333] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.001344] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001606] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.001677] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.001744] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.001833] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.001915] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[    0.001981] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.002016] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    0.002093] WARNING: at arch/x86/kernel/apic/apic.c:247 native_apic_write_dummy+0x2d/0x39()

[    0.002202] Hardware name: Satellite A50

[    0.002266] Modules linked in:

[    0.002347] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 #1

[    0.002415] Call Trace:

[    0.002483]  [<c102ddc5>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x90

[    0.002551]  [<c102de02>] warn_slowpath_null+0xd/0x10

[    0.002619]  [<c1013a4e>] native_apic_write_dummy+0x2d/0x39

[    0.002692]  [<c100e4ad>] intel_init_thermal+0xb3/0x136

[    0.002760]  [<c100de3f>] mce_intel_feature_init+0xb/0x4c

[    0.002828]  [<c100c6fb>] mce_cpu_features+0x16/0x1f

[    0.002898]  [<c13729e2>] mcheck_init+0x23a/0x28b

[    0.003005]  [<c1371127>] identify_cpu+0x329/0x339

[    0.003075]  [<c106a343>] ? __delayacct_tsk_init+0x15/0x28

[    0.003146]  [<c157d880>] identify_boot_cpu+0xd/0x23

[    0.003213]  [<c157d8cc>] check_bugs+0xb/0xbe

[    0.003279]  [<c106a398>] ? delayacct_init+0x42/0x46

[    0.003351]  [<c15777cd>] start_kernel+0x2a7/0x2b6

[    0.003418]  [<c157706a>] i386_start_kernel+0x6a/0x6f

[    0.003493] ---[ end trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da22 ]---

[    0.003558] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.003634] Performance Counters: 

[    0.003660] no APIC, boot with the "lapic" boot parameter to force-enable it.

[    0.003783] no hardware sampling interrupt available.

[    0.003848] p6 PMU driver.

[    0.003912] ... version:                 0

[    0.004002] ... bit width:               32

[    0.004065] ... generic counters:        2

[    0.004129] ... value mask:              00000000ffffffff

[    0.004195] ... max period:              000000007fffffff

[    0.004260] ... fixed-purpose counters:  0

[    0.004324] ... counter mask:            0000000000000003

[    0.004393] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.008614] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[    0.012299] Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

[    0.012371] ACPI: Core revision 20090521

[    0.021867] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e00)

[    0.022084] weird, boot CPU (#0) not listed by the BIOS.

[    0.022149] SMP motherboard not detected.

[    0.022214] Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

[    0.022280] SMP disabled

[    0.022501] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.022564] Total of 1 processors activated (2992.13 BogoMIPS).

[    0.023202] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7288 bytes left

[    0.024417] Time: 14:15:34  Date: 11/12/09

[    0.025066] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.025737] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.026172] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd480, last bus=3

[    0.026240] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.026688] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7212 bytes left

[    0.034212] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.035080] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.037081] ACPI Warning: Package List length (10) larger than NumElements count (5), truncated

[    0.037212]  20090521 dsobject-502

[    0.039346] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.039413] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.039566] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

[    0.044149] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: ACPI brightness control misses _BQC function

[    0.046966] ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

[    0.047458] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.047603] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.047849] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd8000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.047855] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd007ffff]

[    0.047862] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 io port: [0xeff8-0xefff]

[    0.047882] pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1

[    0.047902] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x60000000-0x67ffffff]

[    0.047909] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0x6c000000-0x6c07ffff]

[    0.047931] pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1

[    0.048066] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xcfe0-0xcfff]

[    0.048116] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xcf80-0xcf9f]

[    0.048165] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xcf60-0xcf7f]

[    0.048221] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcffffc00-0xcfffffff]

[    0.048274] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.048345] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.048486] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region d800-d87f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.048595] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region eec0-eeff claimed by ICH4 GPIO

[    0.048683] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0xbff8-0xbfff]

[    0.048691] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0xbff4-0xbff7]

[    0.048699] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0xbfe8-0xbfef]

[    0.048707] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0xbfe4-0xbfe7]

[    0.048714] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0xbfa0-0xbfaf]

[    0.048722] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0x6c080000-0x6c0803ff]

[    0.048763] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10 io port: [0xbe00-0xbeff]

[    0.048771] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14 io port: [0xbdc0-0xbdff]

[    0.048778] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xcfdffe00-0xcfdfffff]

[    0.048786] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xcfdffd00-0xcfdffdff]

[    0.048813] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.048882] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

[    0.048970] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 10 io port: [0xba00-0xbaff]

[    0.048978] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 14 io port: [0xb980-0xb9ff]

[    0.049020] pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.049089] pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# disabled

[    0.049192] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcfeff000-0xcfefffff]

[    0.049233] pci 0000:01:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.049303] pci 0000:01:05.0: PME# disabled

[    0.049395] pci 0000:01:07.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcfefe800-0xcfefefff]

[    0.049403] pci 0000:01:07.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xcfef8000-0xcfefbfff]

[    0.049440] pci 0000:01:07.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.049443] pci 0000:01:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.049513] pci 0000:01:07.0: PME# disabled

[    0.049602] pci 0000:01:08.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcfef7000-0xcfef7fff]

[    0.049609] pci 0000:01:08.0: reg 14 io port: [0xcf00-0xcf3f]

[    0.049643] pci 0000:01:08.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.049646] pci 0000:01:08.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.049716] pci 0000:01:08.0: PME# disabled

[    0.049812] pci 0000:01:0b.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x000fff]

[    0.049854] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.049921] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.049927] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xcfe00000-0xcfefffff]

[    0.049954] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.049960] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.050022] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

[    0.052864] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

[    0.053170] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

[    0.053534] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

[    0.053898] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

[    0.054261] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

[    0.054624] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

[    0.055005] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

[    0.055369] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

[    0.055923] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.056056] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.056339] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.056459] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.056582] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.056975] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.057052] pci 0000:00:1d.0: BAR 4: address space collision on of device [0xcfe0-0xcfff]

[    0.057162] pci 0000:00:1d.0: BAR 4: can't allocate resource

[    0.057231] pci 0000:00:1d.1: BAR 4: address space collision on of device [0xcf80-0xcf9f]

[    0.057339] pci 0000:00:1d.1: BAR 4: can't allocate resource

[    0.057408] pci 0000:00:1d.2: BAR 4: address space collision on of device [0xcf60-0xcf7f]

[    0.057517] pci 0000:00:1d.2: BAR 4: can't allocate resource

[    0.057916] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

[    0.058021] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

[    0.058085]    (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    0.058192]    (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

[    0.058262]    (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.058332]    (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.058402]    (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.058471]    (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.058541]    (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[    0.058614] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[    0.058745] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.058807] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.058870] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.059015] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.061294] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.061368] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.063630] pnp 00:08: io resource (0x10-0x1f) overlaps 0000:00:1d.0 BAR 4 (0x0-0x1f), disabling

[    0.063747] pnp 00:08: io resource (0x10-0x1f) overlaps 0000:00:1d.1 BAR 4 (0x0-0x1f), disabling

[    0.063863] pnp 00:08: io resource (0x10-0x1f) overlaps 0000:00:1d.2 BAR 4 (0x0-0x1f), disabling

[    0.064594] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.064658] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.064734] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.064804] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xeffff could not be reserved

[    0.064874] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.064944] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x5ef3ffff could not be reserved

[    0.065079] system 00:00: iomem range 0x5ef40000-0x5ef4ffff could not be reserved

[    0.065188] system 00:00: iomem range 0x5ef50000-0x5effffff has been reserved

[    0.065259] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec10000-0xfec1ffff has been reserved

[    0.065329] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfedbffff has been reserved

[    0.065400] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

[    0.065470] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.065547] system 00:08: ioport range 0x1e0-0x1e7 has been reserved

[    0.065616] system 00:08: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

[    0.065686] system 00:08: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

[    0.065755] system 00:08: ioport range 0xd800-0xd87f has been reserved

[    0.065825] system 00:08: ioport range 0xd880-0xd89f has been reserved

[    0.065894] system 00:08: ioport range 0xd8a0-0xd8bf has been reserved

[    0.065963] system 00:08: ioport range 0xe000-0xe07f has been reserved

[    0.066039] system 00:08: ioport range 0xe080-0xe0ff has been reserved

[    0.066109] system 00:08: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

[    0.066178] system 00:08: ioport range 0xe480-0xe4ff has been reserved

[    0.066248] system 00:08: ioport range 0xe800-0xe87f has been reserved

[    0.066317] system 00:08: ioport range 0xe880-0xe8ff has been reserved

[    0.066387] system 00:08: ioport range 0xec00-0xec7f has been reserved

[    0.066457] system 00:08: ioport range 0xec80-0xecff has been reserved

[    0.066527] system 00:08: ioport range 0xeeac-0xeeac has been reserved

[    0.066596] system 00:08: ioport range 0xeeb0-0xeebf has been reserved

[    0.066665] system 00:08: ioport range 0xeec0-0xeeff has been reserved

[    0.066738] system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.101519] pci 0000:01:0b.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.101588] pci 0000:01:0b.0:   IO window: 0x00c000-0x00c0ff

[    0.101657] pci 0000:01:0b.0:   IO window: 0x00c400-0x00c4ff

[    0.101727] pci 0000:01:0b.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x68000000-0x6bffffff

[    0.101798] pci 0000:01:0b.0:   MEM window: 0x70000000-0x73ffffff

[    0.101868] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.101936] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

[    0.102025] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xcfe00000-0xcfefffff

[    0.102095] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x68000000-0x6bffffff

[    0.102174] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.102183] pci 0000:01:0b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.102485] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.102553] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

[    0.102559] pci 0000:01:0b.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.102673] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.102678] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.102682] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.102686] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xcfe00000-0xcfefffff]

[    0.102690] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0x68000000-0x6bffffff]

[    0.102694] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.102698] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.102702] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0xc000-0xc0ff]

[    0.102706] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 io:  [0xc400-0xc4ff]

[    0.102710] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0x68000000-0x6bffffff]

[    0.102714] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 mem: [0x70000000-0x73ffffff]

[    0.102755] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.102921] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.103386] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.104933] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.105952] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.106041] TCP reno registered

[    0.106264] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.106434] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.131964] Freeing initrd memory: 567k freed

[    0.133441] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x6d6, pf=0x20, revision=0x17

[    0.133578] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.133687] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.134290] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.134380] type=2000 audit(1258035334.133:1): initialized

[    0.145047] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.145118] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.148765] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.148934] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.149821] msgmni has been set to 1736

[    0.150039] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.150266] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 7056 bytes left

[    0.150607] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.150819] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.150928] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.151029] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.151094] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.151255] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.151338] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.151348] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2f00

[    0.151351] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.151367] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.151370] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.151385] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.151388] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.151436] pci 0000:01:08.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling

[    0.151751] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.155977] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.156200] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.156279] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.156357] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 855GM Chipset

[    0.157620] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 16252K stolen memory

[    0.159525] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

[    0.159714] vmlfb: initializing

[    0.160067] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

[    0.160331] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.160444] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.160620] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    0.160770] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.160929] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    0.162201] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.162699] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.162769] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

[    0.162909] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.163007] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.163083] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.163275] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.165673] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.165748] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (70 C)

[    0.165958] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

[    0.166117] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.166270] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.166949] serial 0000:00:1f.6: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    0.167277] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.167347] serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.167462] serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B disabled

[    0.169953] brd: module loaded

[    0.171251] loop: module loaded

[    0.171653] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    0.171664] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.171804] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.171866] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.172177] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.172991] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xbfa0 irq 14

[    0.173086] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xbfa8 irq 15

[    0.173695] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.173763] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.174102] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.174171] e100 0000:01:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.197759] e100 0000:01:08.0: PME# disabled

[    0.198161] e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xcfef7000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:0e:7b:15:c5:14

[    0.198367] yenta_cardbus 0000:01:0b.0: CardBus bridge found [1179:0001]

[    0.327305] ata2.01: NODEV after polling detection

[    0.327574] ata1.00: ATA-6: TOSHIBA MK6025GAS, KA200K, max UDMA/100

[    0.327643] ata1.00: 117210240 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

[    0.330575] ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, 1.00, max UDMA/33

[    0.333467] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.333659] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK6025GA KA20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.334038] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte logical blocks: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)

[    0.334198] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.334264] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.334293] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.334544]  sda:

[    0.334761] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.336319] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.338499] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-820S  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.342687] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.342795] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.343022] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.343140] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.385098]  sda2 < sda5 > sda3 sda4

[    0.406430] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.528738] yenta_cardbus 0000:01:0b.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

[    0.528808] yenta_cardbus 0000:01:0b.0: Socket status: 30000007

[    0.528879] yenta_cardbus 0000:01:0b.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xcfff

[    0.528988] yenta_cardbus 0000:01:0b.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xcfe00000 - 0xcfefffff

[    0.529114] yenta_cardbus 0000:01:0b.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x68000000 - 0x6bffffff

[    0.780212] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.780282] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    0.780534] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.780604] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.780720] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.780725] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.780816] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.780822] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.780894] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.781026] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    0.781032] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    0.781055] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 010002 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.784951] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.785033] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    0.785036] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.785044] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xcffffc00

[    0.785114] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.789003] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    0.795023] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.795139] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.795149] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.795152] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.795221] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.795328] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.795392] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

[    0.795459] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    0.795568] usb usb1: uevent

[    0.795619] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.795623] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.795697] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.795720] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.795770] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.795774] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.795777] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.795847] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.795910] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.795913] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.795915] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.795919] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    0.795925] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.795928] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.795961] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.796057] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.796125] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    0.796185] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.796509] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

[    0.796576] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    0.796582] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    0.796695] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.796699] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.796769] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    0.796841] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.796952] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    0.797040] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.797043] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.797055] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.797064] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x00001000

[    0.797161] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    0.797170] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.797173] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.797243] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.797350] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.797416] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.797484] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.797594] usb usb2: uevent

[    0.797643] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.797647] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.797718] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.797739] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.797787] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.797790] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.797793] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.797862] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.797925] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.797928] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.797930] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.797934] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.797939] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.797942] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.797961] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.798239] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.798308] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.798420] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.798425] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.798495] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    0.798570] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.798681] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    0.798748] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.798751] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.798763] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.798770] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001020

[    0.798866] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.798876] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.798879] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.798949] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.799077] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.799143] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.799211] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.799323] usb usb3: uevent

[    0.799371] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.799375] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.799447] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.799466] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.799514] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.799518] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.799520] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.799589] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.799652] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.799654] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.799657] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.799660] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.799665] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.799668] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.799687] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.799719] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.799832] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.799837] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.799906] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    0.799978] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.800109] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    0.800177] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.800180] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.800192] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.800199] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001040

[    0.800295] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    0.800304] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.800307] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.800376] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.800483] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.800549] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.800616] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.800725] usb usb4: uevent

[    0.800774] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    0.800777] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.800849] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.800868] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.800919] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.800922] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.800925] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.800992] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.801080] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.801082] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.801085] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.801088] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.801094] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.801097] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.801116] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.801202] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.801337] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.801406] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.801537] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.801724] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.805930] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.806000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.806306] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.806613] rtc_cmos 00:07: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.806761] rtc_cmos 00:07: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.806843] rtc0: alarms up to one year, 114 bytes nvram

[    0.807242] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.807664] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.809319] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    0.809436] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.809504] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    0.809723] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.

[    0.814141] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 6948 bytes left

[    0.814342] ALSA device list:

[    0.814403]   No soundcards found.

[    0.814497] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.814583] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    0.814966] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.815864] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.815955] TCP cubic registered

[    0.816032] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.816468] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.817787] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.817921] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    0.818803] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.819116] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    0.819364] PM: Resume from disk failed.

[    0.819380] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.819572]   Magic number: 1:137:283

[    0.819785] Freeing unused kernel memory: 352k freed

[    0.820137] Write protecting the kernel text: 3568k

[    0.820244] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1572k

[    0.824284] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    0.869143] echo used greatest stack depth: 6740 bytes left

[    0.895051] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[    0.895059] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    0.897040] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 0082,00

[    0.899050] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.901049] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.995040] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    0.995052] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    0.995065] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 low speed --> companion

[    1.046041] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    1.046064] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    1.046072] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    1.046078] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 01a3,00

[    1.046085] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

[    1.150038] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

[    1.252044] usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    1.343042] async/1 used greatest stack depth: 6516 bytes left

[    1.393085] usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    1.398079] usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

[    1.412078] usb 2-1: udev 2, busnum 2, minor = 129

[    1.412082] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046a, idProduct=0106

[    1.412086] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.412090] usb 2-1: Product: wireless mouse

[    1.412093] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: MLK

[    1.412177] usb 2-1: uevent

[    1.412474] usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

[    1.412478] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.424076] usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.432078] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    1.432331] usbhid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.432334] usbhid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.454385] input: MLK wireless mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input4

[    1.454402] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

[    1.454950] drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    1.455753] generic-usb 0003:046A:0106.0001: input,hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [MLK wireless mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

[    1.455775] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.954029] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    1.954045] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.704052] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.704066] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    3.704070] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[    3.704086] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.704090] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[    3.704093] usb usb4: suspend_rh

[    3.704106] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.704110] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    3.704114] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub

[    4.419601] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    4.419614] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    6.357505] stty used greatest stack depth: 6224 bytes left

[    6.544813] mount used greatest stack depth: 6196 bytes left

[    7.413890] udevadm used greatest stack depth: 6060 bytes left

[    8.044096] udev: starting version 146

[    8.059369] usb usb2: uevent

[    8.059396] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    8.059425] usb 2-1: uevent

[    8.059449] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    8.059700] usb usb3: uevent

[    8.059726] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    8.059790] usb usb4: uevent

[    8.059814] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    8.059880] usb usb1: uevent

[    8.059904] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    8.199127] usb usb2: uevent

[    8.200648] usb usb3: uevent

[    8.202066] usb usb4: uevent

[    8.203452] usb usb1: uevent

[    8.206415] usb 2-1: uevent

[    8.213713] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    8.213836] usb 2-1: uevent

[    8.222353] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    8.222473] usb 2-1: uevent

[    8.382264] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    8.383430] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    8.515154] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    8.515159] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    8.579682] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[    8.579686] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[    8.648930] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: ACPI brightness control misses _BQC function

[    8.649707] acpi device:0e: registered as cooling_device2

[    8.650093] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:0d/input/input5

[    8.650254] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

[    8.725673] i915 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    8.725687] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    8.725694] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.736100] i2c-adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

[    8.736105] i915 0000:00:02.0: LVDS-1: no EDID data

[    8.824305] [drm] DAC-6: set mode 640x480 0

[    8.832636] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kdmprq

[    8.832640] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    8.832990] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

[    8.832997] ipw2200 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKG] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    8.833071] ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

[    8.833119] ipw2200 0000:01:05.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

[    9.292975] i2c-adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

[    9.292980] i915 0000:00:02.0: LVDS-1: no EDID data

[    9.314066] [drm] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    9.314078] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    9.410168] Intel ICH Modem 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    9.410190] Intel ICH Modem 0000:00:1f.6: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.531964] input: PS/2 Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

[    9.538916] Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    9.538930] Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    9.538958] Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.557991] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

[    9.727259] ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

[    9.727595] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 6020 bytes left

[   10.349039] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50446 usecs (2431 samples)

[   10.349044] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

[   10.350624] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 5424 bytes left

[   11.137206] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[   12.972690] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   12.972988] EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

[   12.972995] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[   13.105815] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   13.106055] EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

[   13.106060] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

```

----------

